# دورات في Biomedical Engineering



## فتنة الروح (3 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اخواني المهندسين والمهندسات​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اتمنى ان يثبت الموضوع هذا وهو عن اي معلومات عن دورات في الاجهزة الطبيه ليعم الفائده لجميع الاخوان والاخوات المهندسين في اي دوله من دول العالم وكذلك المعارض الطبيه وموعد اقامتها
مع اللم انه فيه معرض راح يقام في المانيا في شهر نوفمبر وهذا يعتبر من افضل المعارض الطبيه في العالم حيث تشارك اكبر الوكلات والشركات الطبيه في العالم وكذلك تقام فيه بعض الدورات الطبيه وايضآ فيه معرض العرب هليث المقام في دبي والذي يعتبر ثاني اكبر معرض طبي في العالم ويقام سنوي في دبي شهر فبرير . 

الف شكر واتمنى تعم الفائده للجميع...
​​


----------



## فتنة الروح (3 سبتمبر 2008)

وين ردود المشرفين اتمنى التفاعل


----------



## التوزري (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*بداية خير*

ممكن الانتفاع بهذه البداية


----------



## مهندس أهلي جدة (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووور اخوي على موضوع الرائع بس حاب أسال

خريجين هندسة الكترونيه هل بأمكانهم الالتحاق بدورات في الهندسه الطبيه بحكم ان هناك علاقه بين الهندسه الالكترونيه وهندسة معدات الطبيه؟؟



وألف شكر على حسن تعاونك,,


----------



## فتنة الروح (6 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندس أهلي جدة قال:


> مشكووور اخوي على موضوع الرائع بس حاب أسال
> 
> خريجين هندسة الكترونيه هل بأمكانهم الالتحاق بدورات في الهندسه الطبيه بحكم ان هناك علاقه بين الهندسه الالكترونيه وهندسة معدات الطبيه؟؟
> 
> ...


 اكيد يااخوي بمكانك ذلك انا درسة اكترونيلت قبل ان دخولي تقنية الاجهزه الطبيه


----------



## فتنة الروح (6 سبتمبر 2008)

التوزري قال:


> ممكن الانتفاع بهذه البداية


 

الف شكر على المرور الله يجزا:75:ك بالخير


----------



## مآثر العاني (6 سبتمبر 2008)

فكرة حلو وشكرا لكم


----------



## ليدي لين (6 سبتمبر 2008)

يعطيكم الف عافيه


----------



## فتنة الروح (6 سبتمبر 2008)

مآثر العاني قال:


> فكرة حلو وشكرا لكم


 
الف شكر على المرور وبتوفيك للجميع:20:


----------



## فتنة الروح (6 سبتمبر 2008)

ليدي لين قال:


> يعطيكم الف عافيه


 


شاكر مرورك واتمنى لكم التوفيق ياذوق:75:


----------



## فتنة الروح (6 سبتمبر 2008)

يامشرفين فعلو الموضوع والله مهم راح تعم الفائده للجميع


----------



## هورسر (7 سبتمبر 2008)

يسلموووووووو


----------



## فتنة الروح (7 سبتمبر 2008)

هورسر قال:


> يسلموووووووو


 

الف شكر على المروووووووووووووور:56:


----------



## amrayman (8 سبتمبر 2008)

يا جماعة الروابط مش بتفتح عندى


----------



## فتنة الروح (9 سبتمبر 2008)

amrayman قال:


> يا جماعة الروابط مش بتفتح عندى


 ياشباب تاكدو من الروابط 
الله يجزاك بالخير على المرور


----------



## رجل الحكمة (10 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين والله


----------



## akramaliraqi (10 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ التوزري ... 

شكرا على هذه الملفات الا انها باللغة الفرنسية ؟؟؟ ياريت لو كانت بالانكليزية حتى نفهم محتواها 

تحياتي 
المهندس اكرم العراقي


----------



## التوزري (10 سبتمبر 2008)

akramaliraqi قال:


> الاخ التوزري ...
> 
> شكرا على هذه الملفات الا انها باللغة الفرنسية ؟؟؟ ياريت لو كانت بالانكليزية حتى نفهم محتواها
> 
> ...


اللغة يا اخي لم تعد مشكلة 
يكفيك ان تنسخ ما تريد فهمه و تضعه في قوقل المترجم 
http://translate.google.com/translate_t#


----------



## فتنة الروح (10 سبتمبر 2008)

رجل الحكمة قال:


> مشكورين والله


 
الف شكر ياااااابعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدي

الف شكر على المرور
اتمنى الفائده للجميع


----------



## فتنة الروح (10 سبتمبر 2008)

akramaliraqi قال:


> الاخ التوزري ...
> 
> شكرا على هذه الملفات الا انها باللغة الفرنسية ؟؟؟ ياريت لو كانت بالانكليزية حتى نفهم محتواها
> 
> ...


 
الف شكر ياااااابعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدي

الف شكر على المرور
اتمنى الفائده للجميع


----------



## فتنة الروح (10 سبتمبر 2008)

التوزري قال:


> اللغة يا اخي لم تعد مشكلة
> يكفيك ان تنسخ ما تريد فهمه و تضعه في قوقل المترجم
> http://translate.google.com/translate_t#


 
الف شكر ياااااابعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدي

الف شكر على المرور
اتمنى الفائده للجميع شكرآ على المساعده والتعاون لان كلنا نكمل بعض


----------



## فتنة الروح (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرآ للجميع على المرووووووووووووووور


----------



## Saber Rizk (14 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ـ كل عام وأنتم بألف صحة وخير ـ تقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال
بخصوص الدورات التدريبية في مجال تقنية الأجهزة الطبية .. يرجى زيارة الموقع : www.ues-egypt.com
حيث تقدم دورات تدريبية هندسية في مجال صيانة الأجهزة الطبية . ويغلب على هذه الدورات الجانب العملي التطبيقي


----------



## فتنة الروح (14 سبتمبر 2008)

saber Rizk قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ـ كل عام وأنتم بألف صحة وخير ـ تقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال
> بخصوص الدورات التدريبية في مجال تقنية الأجهزة الطبية .. يرجى زيارة الموقع : www.ues-egypt.com
> حيث تقدم دورات تدريبية هندسية في مجال صيانة الأجهزة الطبية . ويغلب على هذه الدورات الجانب العملي التطبيقي


 

الف شكر ياغالي


----------



## فتنة الروح (19 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم العشر مباركه احس ان الموضوع مهم واطلب بعد اذنكم انه يتثبت اويعدل لان فيه فائده للجميع


----------



## مهموم اليمن (20 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ارجوا افادتى عن المعرض فى المانيا ؟؟؟ وماذا عن الدراسة الماجستير فيها؟؟
عبد الله


----------



## رؤى محسن (22 سبتمبر 2008)

فكرة حلوة وشكراً الكم.


----------



## فتنة الروح (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مهموم اليمن قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ارجوا افادتى عن المعرض فى المانيا ؟؟؟ وماذا عن الدراسة الماجستير فيها؟؟
> عبد الله


 

يقام في اول نوفمبر شكرآ على المرور


----------



## فتنة الروح (22 سبتمبر 2008)

رؤى محسن قال:


> فكرة حلوة وشكراً الكم.


 

شكرآ لك والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## مهندس بيوميديكال (22 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني مهندسي الأجهزة الطبية 
بالنسبة للمؤتمرات والمعارض التي تقام للمعدات الطبية فهناك المعرض الأكبر في العالم الذي يطلق عليه (ميديكا) وسوف تجد فيه كل شيء في عالم المعدات والأجهزة الطبية وأنا قد سبق لي الذهاب فقط إلى (arab health) في دبي هناك فائدة كبيرة من الذهاب إلى هناك والإستفادة الأكبر للشركات التي تقوم بعرض منتجاتها وتحاول الحصول على وكالات أخرى بغرض تكبير مجال العمل لديهم وهناك معرض قد حضرته ايضا في الرياض ( المعرض الطبي السعودي)


----------



## مهندس بيوميديكال (22 سبتمبر 2008)

بالنسبة للأخ الذي يسأل عن امكانية دخوله مجال الأجهزة الطبية وقد درس إلكترونيات
يمكنك بالتأكيد القيام بذلك ولكن ضمن مجالات محددة حيث ان هناك اجهزة تعتمد على اساس طبي مثل أجهزة hemodialysis وأجهزة المختبرات بشكل عام مثل جهاز التحليل الكيميائي وجهاز تحليل الدم CBC 
أما بالنسبة مثلا لأجهزة الأشعة فمن الجميل جدا لك العمل بها حيث انه في عملك بها سوف تتعرض لمشاكل الكترونية بحته ولن يكون هناك داعي كبير لفهم اشياء كبيرة في العالم الطبي حيث انه يمكن اعطائك دورات بسيطة عن الإشعاع وعن طرق التصوير لكي يكون هناك اتصال بينك وبين فني الأشعة او الطبيب الذي يستخدم هذا الجهاز
ولكم أطيب التمنيات


----------



## همزة مهندس (27 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع ممتاز نرجوا تثبيته


----------



## فتنة الروح (27 سبتمبر 2008)

همزة مهندس قال:


> موضوع ممتاز نرجوا تثبيته


 شكرآ على المرور


----------



## مهندسة جادة (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبـو عبادة (6 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع أكثر من رائع 

نتمنى الاستمرار ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## م ج طنطاوى (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا , احنا فعلا محتاجين نعرف مواعيد المعارض الجديده و ايه الجديد , ارجو من المشرفين الاهتمام فعلا.... شكرا


----------



## فتنة الروح (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مهندسة جادة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 

:56:
شكرآ على المرور الله يوفقك ويسعدني ردك


----------



## فتنة الروح (13 أكتوبر 2008)

أبـو عبادة قال:


> موضوع أكثر من رائع
> 
> نتمنى الاستمرار ولك مني جزيل الشكر


 
شكرآ على المرور الله يوفقك ويسعدني ردك:56:


----------



## فتنة الروح (13 أكتوبر 2008)

م ج طنطاوى قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا , احنا فعلا محتاجين نعرف مواعيد المعارض الجديده و ايه الجديد , ارجو من المشرفين الاهتمام فعلا.... شكرا


 الله يسمع منك
شكرآ على المرور الله يوفقك ويسعدني ردك:56::7:


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (22 أكتوبر 2008)

مشاركة جدا مميزة وفكرة ممتازة


----------



## saboun (31 ديسمبر 2008)

موعد معرض دبى من 26/1/2009 الى 29/1/2009م بالتوفيق...


----------



## مهند المهداوي (1 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخواني الاعزاء اتمنى ان يفيدكم هذا الملف 
مع تحياتي


----------



## مهندس حياتي (1 يناير 2009)

تسلم يمينك اخي الكريم على معلوماتك الرائعة


----------



## saboun (2 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخى مهند على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## abdulla_gamal (4 يناير 2009)

تسلم يالشيخ كفوو


----------



## eng/M.moh (5 يناير 2009)

*شكراً لك أخي فتنة الروح على طرح هذا الموضوع:84:

ولكن لا يكفي وضع موضوع عند موعد المؤتمرات أو الدورات والمعارض بل نريد من الإخوة الذين
يعزمون حضورها أو حضروا بعض منها تقرير مصور لأنه ليس كل واحد يستطيع الحضور.

الخلاصة: مطلوب تقرير عن كل مؤتمر ومعرض في تخصصنا مع الصور.
وأتمنى أن تكون البداية منك أخي فتنة الروح...

ونأمل مجميع الأعضاء التفاعل في هذا الشأن...

ولكم خالص التحية

*


----------



## hammhamm44 (26 أغسطس 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## dobelhadj (26 أغسطس 2009)

salut merci pour ce travail continue mon ami


----------



## المتابعة (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الفكرة رائعة واتمنى الاستمرار


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

والله خوش فكرة لتعم الفائدة شكر للمنتدى و شكر خاص لصاحب الفكرة ولا انسى صاحب افتتاح الدورات ( التوزري )


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

اتمنى من الاخوة الاعضاء و عباقرة هذا المنتدى يلبولي طلبي نفس اخذ دورة اجهزة التعقيم بالتفصيل الملل
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## toty2312 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وارجو ان استفيد اكثر معكم ان شاء الله


----------



## الطموحة (11 يناير 2010)

*فكرة حلو**جزاك الله خيرا 
*


----------



## بت حمدان (12 يناير 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية على هذة الملفات القيمة وخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه .ولك هذة الباقة


----------



## suzran (28 أبريل 2010)

بجد شكرا جدااااا وجازك الله خيرا


----------

